# Is Cycling Decent Weight Loss?



## JDM (23 Jun 2012)

Well i know this question has been asked on Yahoo Answers tons of times and problably here too but i will ask from people that actually cycle alot 

Well im 17 and i weigh 255 pounds.. Yes.. I know im MASSIVE. Im 6'10 (183cm)

I will get a bike tomorrow im not sure which one.. Trek 3500 or 3700 Disc thingy or whatever it is.

I would wake up at 6 or 7 in the morning. Eat something healthy for breakfast and ride for like 30 minutes?

So if i do start losing weight by biking what exactly is good for me to eat? I havent eaten fastfood and sodas for like 2 months now. How much exactly should i drive daily? 

I really like Tunafish and any salad that has tunafish in it but it can also be without tunafish. I also like Special K cereal and i suppose theyre healthy? But overall im just asking for ur tips and so. I would really appriciate some help and tips. Because im sick of being so big. (no offence to people that are bigger than me) But i doubt there are any . I actually enjoy cycling thats why i would like to lose weight by Cycling.


----------



## mark1974 (23 Jun 2012)

firstly well done for making the effort
as for the food i would get advice from a dietician i am sure with a couple of changes in food intake {like you already have} combined with cycling the weight will be shifted
good luck


----------



## Fubar (23 Jun 2012)

Yes, well done - I would suggest not changing too much too soon, as it will probably do you more harm than good. Build up your time and distance on the bike gradually, whilst at the same time gradually cutting down on any "crap" (though the exercise will probably make you more hungry!). There are no easy solutions or quick fixes to weight loss, but at least you are taking a step in the right direction - it also helps to set yourself a goal, such as a charity cycle ride, sportive, etc to help you focus. Above all enjoy yourself.


----------



## oldfatfool (23 Jun 2012)

6'10" or 183cm (6'1")??

Anyways I was 240lb @ 6'1" and have dropped to 196 lb in the 10 months I have been cycling.

Breakfast consists of a high fruit mueseli, lunch a dressed salad and then evening meal of whatever swmbo cooks. I have cut out 99% of all my bread,snacks sweet stuff 6 days a week. Oh and no beer just the odd bottle of red cos its good for you

On average I would guess I cycle 25km a day 5 days a week and then 100km + at least once a month usually twice. When cycling I will usually have a carb/protein mix drink and on the longer rides bananas a flapjack and whatever I fancy at a cafe stop. hth


----------



## This Time Next Year (23 Jun 2012)

mark1974 said:


> firstly well done for making the effort
> as for the food i would get advice from a dietician i am sure with a couple of changes in food intake {like you already have} combined with cycling the weight will be shifted
> good luck


 
It's a cliche, but the best advice as stated is eat less, and move more.

Don't be too obsessed with the weight, as there will be (slight) gains in muscle mass etc, and of course, you'll have good weeks and bad weeks, there's not too much wrong with tuna salad and special k (though too much tuna may add to muscle mass as it's a good protein source). Best advice speak to a dietician/doctor. Anybody else is just guessing.


----------



## This Time Next Year (23 Jun 2012)

This Time Next Year said:


> ...eat less, and move more...


 
To clarify though, make sure you eat enough to fuel your rides, if you feel too tired, your probably under fueled so take it easy (if at all!).


----------



## Andrew_Culture (23 Jun 2012)

Go for it! Don't get too bound up on weight though - I'm a LOT slimmer because of cycling but weigh more than I used to!


----------



## Andrew_P (23 Jun 2012)

5ft 10 was 238 around Jan 2011 now 171 I now cycle around 9-12 hours a week. If you can cycle to work or uni or whatever you do in the day it is a perfect way to make it a routine, it just takes time. You will find at first you will probably eat more as your body will sense the extra calories being used, just try and keep it sensible.


----------



## david k (23 Jun 2012)

JDM said:


> Well i know this question has been asked on Yahoo Answers tons of times and problably here too but i will ask from people that actually cycle alot
> 
> Well im 17 and i weigh 255 pounds.. Yes.. I know im MASSIVE. Im 6'10 (183cm)
> 
> ...


 

my tips,

pik healthy food you like, you wont stick to a deit you dont like
eat 3 good meals a day, dont skimp as you need to eat and will be less likely to snack
enjoy your cycling, its not for sport, make sure you enjoy your rides
if you have to snack, pick at celery, fruit yoghurts etc

dont pressure yourself and good luck


----------



## david k (23 Jun 2012)

oldfatfool said:


> 6'10" or 183cm (6'1")??
> 
> Anyways I was 240lb @ 6'1" and have dropped to 196 lb in the 10 months I have been cycling.
> 
> ...


 
i like this approach, similar to what i aim for and its worked for me


----------



## Holdsworth (23 Jun 2012)

I was 224lbs (102kg) in Mid 2010 at 5' 7". After nearly two years on the bike I am now 154lbs (>70kg) and still dropping slowly. No real changes in my diet apart from less fried foods although my intake of sugary, carbonated drinks has taken a nosedive. Maybe I should eat a more balanced diet but for now my weight is stable and a lot less than it used to be. In fact I lost the equivalent of two of my EBC touring bikes!!!


----------



## cyberknight (23 Jun 2012)

Wait for the incredible shrinking gaz to post , a real poster boy of how cycling can turn your life around.
http://theamazing39stonecyclist.wordpress.com/tag/incredible-shrinking-gaz/


----------



## MrJamie (23 Jun 2012)

More than anything itll make you feel a lot more energetic, lighter, fitter, stronger which in a lot of ways is better and more satisfying than just losing bodyfat. Itll help you lose weight, but how much you eat is still way more important. I cycle or run about 5 times a week for fitness but because im not strict with my diet at the moment i havent lost any weight in the past 6 months. I lost 6 stone in about 18 months when i was stricter with my diet  Im 6'2 and something like 260 pounds at the moment so bigger than you , but used to be >300 and struggle to ride 3 miles or run 100metres 

IMHO you need to lose weight by diet and supplement/boost it with exercise.

Edit: ex-39stone gaz is truely inspirational too


----------



## gb155 (23 Jun 2012)

I'd say so


Check sig


----------



## wisdom (23 Jun 2012)

_I was cycling to work on odd days but have rode virtually every day for the last 6 weeks (due to the nature of my work i have to use the car on some days).I have also changed my eating habits as i was getting a bit overweight._
_Net result to date is 1/2 stone lighter and a good deal fitter_
_I ride about 14 miles per day and a bit at weekend if possible,_
_A charity ride one weekend with hopefully more to come._
_Porridge for breakfast_
_A__ salad for lunch_
_Normal tea with the family_
_No crisps or carbonated drinks_
_Odd and i mean the odd pint_
_It is all working for me so good luck _
_I usually ride a ridgeback supernova as a commuting bike with loaded panniers,mudguards etc, but have added a new Giant defy 3 road bike for pleasure use and riding to work when i dont have to carry too much. _


----------



## JDM (23 Jun 2012)

Thank you so much for all the feedback. I bought a trek last year it cost over 500 euros and some scumbag just stole it...


----------



## smokeysmoo (23 Jun 2012)

cyberknight said:


> Wait for the incredible shrinking gaz to post , a real poster boy of how cycling can turn your life around.
> http://theamazing39stonecyclist.wordpress.com/tag/incredible-shrinking-gaz/


Beaten to it but +1  This ^ gb155 is da man


----------



## gb155 (23 Jun 2012)

smokeysmoo said:


> Beaten to it but +1  This ^ gb155 is da man




Too kind boys, thanks


----------



## ColinJ (23 Jun 2012)

oldfatfool said:


> 6'10" or 183cm (6'1")??


6' 1" is more like 186 cm, 183 cm is near enough 6' 0".



oldfatfool said:


> Anyways I was 240lb @ 6'1" and have dropped to 196 lb in the 10 months I have been cycling.


Yes - _off_ came out on a forum ride with me back then and again several times since then. The difference over those 10 months is very impressive, in terms of both weight loss and improved fitness!


----------



## eshroom (23 Jun 2012)

I ahd a similar question... Is 10 miles a day going to do much? I don't really imagine the 5 miles to work and 5 back being that much exercise?


----------



## Powely (24 Jun 2012)

I'm no expert but get something to count the calories burnt and count the calories consumed and simply go from there. It'll soon start dropping off.


----------



## ColinJ (24 Jun 2012)

eshroom said:


> I ahd a similar question... Is 10 miles a day going to do much? I don't really imagine the 5 miles to work and 5 back being that much exercise?


A friend of mine lost a lot of weight riding less than 2 miles each way to work. He swore blind that he didn't change his diet at all, and when he got moved to a new site beyond cycling range and had to use his van again, he put all the weight back on.

I think that supports the idea that a couple of bursts of exercise a day really boosts the metabolism because (as you wrote above) a few miles isn't really a lot and you would not expect much benefit from it. Only a sustained faster metabolism would account for the difference.

CycleChat member Bokonon only does a very short commute into and out of Leeds but he is one of the fittest of over 80 CycleChat members that I've met. He said that is all the cycling he does except for a decent ride at the weekend if he can squeeze one in.


----------



## stephen.rooke (24 Jun 2012)

i was 16.5 stone when i weighed my self in november, didnt start cycling untill march and now in june im 13stone 13lbs so in my opinion its brilliant for weight loss. its something i enjoy doing so i stick with it. if i signed up for a gym i would probably just get bored and give up :d people in work think im crazy when i tell them my idea of a good day off is a 65 mile bike ride that includes 3 different countys  . make sure you combine riding the bike and healthy eating fr best results


----------



## stephen.rooke (24 Jun 2012)

i wouldnt bother counting calories. make steps to generally eat better and ride alot, if you count calories all the time youll eventually stop and start slipping into bad habbits


----------



## JDM (24 Jun 2012)

Thanks for so many respones. And yeah im trying to make healthier choices


----------



## gb155 (24 Jun 2012)

eshroom said:


> I ahd a similar question... Is 10 miles a day going to do much? I don't really imagine the 5 miles to work and 5 back being that much exercise?


10MIles a day sent me from 39stone to 16stone, I'm sure it would have gotten me to where I am now but I love cycling so much I've upped the moles,not for weight loss but to get fitter and because it's fun


----------



## mark1974 (24 Jun 2012)

gb 155 thats some story fella !!!


----------



## gb155 (24 Jun 2012)

mark1974 said:


> gb 155 thats some story fella !!!


Tar very much


----------



## Sittingduck (24 Jun 2012)

MrJamie said:


> More than anything itll make you feel a lot more energetic, lighter, fitter, stronger which in a lot of ways is better and more satisfying than just losing bodyfat. Itll help you lose weight, but how much you eat is still way more important. I cycle or run about 5 times a week for fitness but because im not strict with my diet at the moment i havent lost any weight in the past 6 months. I lost 6 stone in about 18 months when i was stricter with my diet  Im 6'2 and something like 260 pounds at the moment so bigger than you , but used to be >300 and struggle to ride 3 miles or run 100metres
> 
> *IMHO you need to lose weight by diet and supplement/boost it with exercise.*
> 
> Edit: ex-39stone gaz is truely inspirational too


 
This bit sums it up nicely.

I was cycling 10 miles a day and more at weekend, for 3 years or so and had only lost a minimal amount of weight. The reason being that I was over-eating and eating the wrong stuff. Don't think that because you're doing half an hour or so on the bike a few times a week that you can eat and drink what you like. It doesn't work that way 

I would advise that you log your calories and see how much you are consuming. This will be a good starting point to help you learn what you need to do, for the results you are after. Only when I started logging calories and adding additional exercise into a regime, did I get proper results. I realise this approach is not for some and there will be plenty who will say that you don't need to do that and it's just common sense etc, etc. try a few different things and see what works for you!

Top tips:
1. If you drink alcohol, regularly - try to cut it out or cut it down a lot
2. Record intake accurately and honestly (buy kitchen scales)
3. Don't just do the same exercise every day, at the same intensity. Throw in different activities and switch up the intensity and length of the rides/workouts 

Good luck


----------



## david k (24 Jun 2012)

i was told weight loss is 80% diet and 20% exercise, it sounds about right to me


----------



## gb155 (24 Jun 2012)

david k said:


> i was told weight loss is 80% diet and 20% exercise, it sounds about right to me




It does but itS also not so simplistic


----------



## Andrew_Culture (24 Jun 2012)

eshroom said:


> I ahd a similar question... Is 10 miles a day going to do much? I don't really imagine the 5 miles to work and 5 back being that much exercise?



My commute is 6 miles total (3 there and 3 back) and in the first six weeks I lost 20lb!


----------



## Ozzrahog (24 Jun 2012)

I have gone from 136kg to 101kg in 2 years by using a cross trainer 4 times a week and moderating my diet and alcohol. Sure I could have done better with a structured diet but did not want weight loss to be my life.

The duration and intensity of the exercise has increased over time, just bought my bike to mix up the exercise and get some fresh air. 

To the OP good luck mate plenty of people on here to encourage you with their expereiences


----------



## JDM (24 Jun 2012)

Thanks alot Everyone! And about Alcohol. I dont drink it unless im at a party but i rarely am. And i dont even like it that much. I dont smoke either. Fast foods and Sodas are history, yes i know there are many other foods to cut out and i will. 

Again, Thank you so much everyone for the support!


----------



## PpPete (24 Jun 2012)

gb155 said:


> 10MIles a day sent me from 39stone to 16stone, I'm sure it would have gotten me to where I am now but I love cycling so much I've upped the moles....


 
not much meat on them little furry critters though ?


----------



## Hip Priest (24 Jun 2012)

I've cycled almost 2000 miles this year and I'm still as fat as a house. Moderation in eating is essential.


----------



## JDM (24 Jun 2012)

2000 miles and still fat? Wat? Do u eat the wrong things? By the way what are those green bars? Do u write them down urself? 1966 of 4000 etc?


----------



## gb155 (24 Jun 2012)

PpPete said:


> not much meat on them little furry critters though ?


Crunchy tho


----------



## DCLane (24 Jun 2012)

14stone - 11stone last year, I'm under 11 stone now.

Cycling plus eating properly made the difference.

Basically: calories used > calories in

If you like the pies, crisps, cake, etc. in great quantities it won't matter how much you cycle!


----------



## ColinJ (24 Jun 2012)

JDM said:


> By the way what are those green bars? Do u write them down urself? 1966 of 4000 etc?


All explained in this post.


----------



## Alun (24 Jun 2012)

This Time Next Year said:


> (though too much tuna may add to muscle mass as it's a good protein source).


I wish it did!


----------



## david k (24 Jun 2012)

gb155 said:


> It does but itS also not so simplistic


true, i think this is a good guide though, there are so many other things that can affect weight its difficult to know exactly for everyone, so to help people focus i think its a fairly accurate assumption


----------



## vernon (24 Jun 2012)

DCLane said:


> If you like the pies, crisps, cake, etc. in great quantities it won't matter how much you cycle!


 
Don't I know it!

Elimination of pies, cakes, biscuits, crisps and the like from my diet has seen a 58lb loss this year. I've not been particularly good on the diet front for the past month and my weight oscillated wildly. I'm back on the wagon and aim to lose another 14 lbs in the next month ready for my summer cycle tour.


----------



## CopperCyclist (24 Jun 2012)

eshroom said:


> I ahd a similar question... Is 10 miles a day going to do much? I don't really imagine the 5 miles to work and 5 back being that much exercise?



I started off doing nothing more than a six mile commute in, and a six mile back, and the weight dropped off me steadily. No change to my diet at all, I just started cycling to work to save money. Since then I've got into it more, and put extra miles I. whenever I can, but from experience, yep a five mile commute alone can make you lose weight.

Caveat: I'm naturally competitive and a number chaser, so as soon as I found Strava.com it made me push myself even on a commute, trying to go faster and beat my own numbers etc!


----------



## Hip Priest (24 Jun 2012)

JDM said:


> 2000 miles and still fat? Wat? Do u eat the wrong things? By the way what are those green bars? Do u write them down urself? 1966 of 4000 etc?


 
Like DCLane says, if you eat bad stuff in big quantities it doesn't matter how much you cycle! And I eat loads of bad stuff! Still, I'm fit enough to go and ride 50-70 hilly miles on my tod, which is fitter than most of the population.

The hills would be much easier if I lost a couple of stone though.


----------



## jdtate101 (24 Jun 2012)

JDM said:


> Well i know this question has been asked on Yahoo Answers tons of times and problably here too but i will ask from people that actually cycle alot
> 
> Well im 17 and i weigh 255 pounds.. Yes.. I know im MASSIVE. Im 6'10 (183cm)
> 
> ...


 
When I started cycling I was about the same statistics, 260lbs and 6ft1. 1yrs later I'm closing in on 168lbs and am so much fitter and healthier than before. All I can say is DO IT and stick to it, the benefits are worth all the pain and effort. Initially the weight should drop off quickly, then gradually slow down (as you will loose a lot of fluid to start with, then the fat starts to come off). I didn't diet as restricting the types of things you like to eat just seems like a punishment and can lead to failure as you get to resent the loss of treats. Eat the same stuff (maybe cut out soda and other useless sugary stuff) and just have SMALLER portions, this way you can still have the stuff you like. Equally try and keep a diary of your calorie intake and expenditure (use an online app like strava or mapmyride to get an estimate of the energy burnt on a ride). Always aim for a deficit of around 500 calories per day and the weight will go.

Best of luck and keep popping back here if you need motivation, plenty of people on here have been where you are now and can help.


----------



## Chrisc (24 Jun 2012)

Stick with it and it'll come off. A useful thing I found is to learn how much work on the bike is involved in burning off say 100 cals, equate that effort to what it takes to replace it, one slice of white toast. When you get this into your head you soon start to think twice about taking the lid off the biscuit barrel! I'm 5-11 and dropped 12kgs in a few months a couple of years ago to become stable at 11st 8 which is a weight I'm happy with. Cost a few quid in new shirts but boy was it worth it and the best part is that it's so much fun doing it and the hills that I had to stop and rest at the top of are just bumps on the way now.


----------



## spursdave (25 Jun 2012)

Keep cycling,eat well and most of all enjoy what you're doing or else it will be a disaster.
I've been back into cycling for about 18 months and have put on two stone!!!!!
That's down to the fact I stopped smoking and enjoy food.
I also go out once a week and down about ten pints.
So the answer is......don't do what I do and you'll reach your target.
Good luck!!!


----------



## JDM (25 Jun 2012)

Thanks alot!!! Everybody.


----------



## BrumJim (25 Jun 2012)

Chrisc said:


> Stick with it and it'll come off. A useful thing I found is to learn how much work on the bike is involved in burning off say 100 cals, equate that effort to what it takes to replace it, one slice of white toast.


 
Careful that you get this one the right way round. You might end up eating cream cakes and chocoloate, purely to justify the 50 mile hill-bashing ride that you are desperate to do.


----------



## TVC (25 Jun 2012)

Having skipped through this thread quite quickly, I don't believe that anyone has mentioned that cycling will improve your mood and your self confidence, and that will also contribute to you not wanting to reach for the fat and sugar so easily.

Good luck, though you can see by the many examples above (+me 15st to 12st in six months) that it is readily achievable.


----------



## Chrisc (25 Jun 2012)

BrumJim said:


> Careful that you get this one the right way round. You might end up eating cream cakes and chocoloate, purely to justify the 50 mile hill-bashing ride that you are desperate to do.



No danger! I was just saying that once you realise the size of the effort required to lose a buns worth you start to think twice about the bun! :-)


----------



## Maylian (26 Jun 2012)

Personally when I started I was 23 stone and a bit, I'm now sat at 16 1/2 stone at 6'4". There is a bit left to do but personally happy with the progress over the last year and a half. At first I changed nothing but adding cycling and the weight fell off. In my experience the more overweight you are the faster that first lot will drop off. You will plateau soon enough and need to change something else.

Over the last few months I have drastically changed portion control for my meals and the type of food I eat as well although I do still drink fizzy pop, chocolate bars as a treat. This is countered by a lot of fruit and veg and a lot more exercise than normal. The biggest motivation for me is that I have gone from being a sad sack with virtually no female interest in me to being able to chat to women and getting smiles quite often.

Just savour the things that make you feel good about the changes and it will come with time. The one downside is that I have had to spend almost £1k on new clothes in the past few months to replace my old fat man clothes (upside - charity shops have prospered!)


----------

